# Dual booting for a beginner



## cr08 (Sep 3, 2012)

To make this short and sweet: I am not a beginner at rooting and rom'ing and have re-SBF'd, rooted, and rom'd this X more times than I care to count at this point. But what I am a complete beginner at is the prospect of dual booting. I have just started looking into it because I have been getting this incessant itch to move onto one of the ICS roms available. Now as far as I am personally concerned the only thing of concern that does not work is the camcorder. Although I hardly ever use it I would like to keep the option open to do 720p video when the need arises. So my thought was to run ICS as the primary rom and dual boot a basic trimmed down GB rom just for the camcorder. Any chance of this being doable? Only reason I bring it up is because from what I have been reading there is some confusion on my part where it goes into specifying that 2nd init roms are required and trying to track those down. I am assuming giving the nature of them, all ICS roms are 2nd init. But not sure about GB roms?

Appreciate any help and insight.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

2nd-init ROMs are based on AOSP, such as CyanogenMod, Eclipse, etc.. Stock-based ROM's are based on the Motoblur firmware like Liberty and such. There was an app you can use to essentially dual-boot, forgot what it was called to be honest, but I don't know if it was ever fixed under ICS. It uses your SD card to make slots for another ROM install and such. I believe its a little slower to launch from the SD card, but it'll get the job done for what you want.


----------



## cr08 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks.  I went ahead and upgraded the internal rom to LiquidICS today and at some point am going to play with the dual boot option and see where that goes. Worst case I flash back to a GB rom if it doesn't pan out. I do seem to recall the only pre-requisite on the dual boot apps was that the base rom was 2nd init so here's hoping.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

ICS has some here and there issues on the Droid X. Honestly speaking, I think GB works wonders on the Droid X. I like ICS and all and JB, but the bugs don't outweight the benefits for me for the DX hardware. YMMV.

However, the Bionic might finally improve some once Android 4.3 and its TRIM works its magic like its doing to my tablet right now.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Oct 28, 2013)

Iv been running LiquidICS v2.0 (unofficial) for some time now and its best rom iv used so far. Camcorder works but fm radio is down and the music.apk is hit and miss honestly but if u browse on through the pages there is a lib fix.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kira325 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oggie7797 said:


> Iv been running LiquidICS v2.0 (unofficial) for some time now and its best rom iv used so far. Camcorder works but fm radio is down and the music.apk is hit and miss honestly but if u browse on through the pages there is a lib fix.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


for fm radio, i used Spirit free or Spirit UL (access root) it's work great. for music.apk or what do you mean audio lib? yeah, not support or error playing amr audio format. but for effect sound I use Awesome Beats v5(remove dsp manager) it's better. and i used Apollo v1.1


----------

